# Companion plants for catalopes and water melons



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have looked every where and I can't find these two plants on any list of companion plating.
I just built 3 octagon shaped raised beds today that are 6' 7" from point to point. They are all filled with what I pray is really great dirt I dug up from under an old pile of fire wood that has 90% rotted away over the years.
I want to plant cucumbers, water melons, cantalopes, squash, sweet peppers, okra, lettuce, cabbage, tomatoes, and I think that's it. 
I have all of them up and ready to go in the ground and plan on building two or three more raised beds tomarrow, but I don't know what I can plant the water melons and cantalopes with.
I want to make trelises that tilt out about 25 to 30 degrees from the base so they all get plenty of light and I want to plant the water mellons, canalopes, cucumbers, squash, around the out side so they can climb the trelises and put the rest on the inside. 

Does anyone know what will grow together like this or is it a shot in the dark. 
I am going to go out tonight and plant the melons, cantalopes, cukes, and squash one one side of waht I have made already. No I won't ether. I only have 3 ready. 
I'll look and see what looks the best so far and plant them, but I need to know what goes with all of these.
And I am running out of time fast. 
Thanks for any answers I get. 
Dennis


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

corn, pumpkin, radish, squash marigolds, Nasturtiums, Oregano

DON'T plant with potatoes


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

No tomatoes either.
Most definitely interplant some radish seeds around the base of your squashes and melons. They DO deter squash bugs!!! I haven't seen a single squash bug all year!!!
Try to leave some room between cukes and watermelons and canteloupes if you are going to save seed. Might make for a bitter tasting cross next year.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

chickenista said:


> No tomatoes either.
> Most definitely interplant some radish seeds around the base of your squashes and melons. They DO deter squash bugs!!! I haven't seen a single squash bug all year!!!
> Try to leave some room between cukes and watermelons and canteloupes if you are going to save seed. Might make for a bitter tasting cross next year.


Boy I wish I had of seen this earlier. I just planted watermelons and cukes in the same raised beds and was going to plant tomatoes in the center. :Bawling:I am building treleses that tilt out at about 30 degrees for the climbers to climb up and have the fruits and vegies hang down with little platforms for the heavier things such as lopes and mellons to set on. 
Just an idea I had.
Well maybe I will ease the cukes back out in the morning and move them to another bed. I only planted 7 or 8 any way. 
How about the melons and lope in the same bead?? 

Thanks for the tip about Radishes. Not 10 minutes ago I picked up a pack laying here on the computer desk and read the back. Gees, they mature in 25 days from germination. Was wondering where to plants them at. My DW eats them with just about everything. Them and onions, LOL. 

How about any herbs. I forget what I have but I have several packs of different herbs. That is what the raised bed thing started for to start with. I might plant all of them in one bed. 

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Great tip about the radishes. I like to eat the seed pods better than the radishes themselves. They are great attractors of pollinators to the garden.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Great tip about the radishes. I like to eat the seed pods better than the radishes themselves. They are great attractors of pollinators to the garden.



hmmm...i'll have to try eating them so i get something out of them. they always bolt for me.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> Try to leave some room between cukes and watermelons and canteloupes if you are going to save seed. Might make for a bitter tasting cross next year.


Watermelon are Citrullus family and not related to the other 2. Cantaloupes are Cucumis melo while cucumbers are Cucumis sativus and those 2 won't cross. Exceptions are Armenian cucumbers and serpent gourds which are NOT cucumbers but musk melons.

Martin


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Paquebot said:


> Watermelon are Citrullus family and not related to the other 2. Cantaloupes are Cucumis melo while cucumbers are Cucumis sativus and those 2 won't cross. Exceptions are Armenian cucumbers and serpent gourds which are NOT cucumbers but musk melons.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin, I was just getting ready to dig the cucumbers up and move them here in a little while. Now I have to go back and redo my sketch of the raised beds again. 
I'm still not sure what to plant with what tho. 

Thanks again.
Dennis


----------

